# how to clean my JBL 901 external filter



## exprey79 (Sep 15, 2013)

*how do i clean my JBL 901 external filter*

hi all i am new to worm water fish keeping i was keeping cold water fish for the last 2 years .but have just moved over to worm water fish and it seems to be going great so fare .i have a jewul rio 125 ltr tank with a new JBL e 901 external filter. my q is how to i clean it out i can not find any videos on how to clean it the rigth way .the only one i found was one that told me how to clean the two side sponges .can someone please tell me how to clean the hole filter step by step


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

This is how I clean my canisters. I take off the top and place that on a bucket lid so that it collects any water that drips down. I take the filter body to the sink, and I have a small bucket with me. As I take each media basket out, I clean it in the sink and then place it in the bucket. After removing and cleaning the last media basket, I rinse out the filter body. Then I put everything back in. Now, I prefer to use a water pitcher and manually fill up the filter. Then I put the filter head back on, clamp it down (over a bucket lid to catch overflow), put it back in place, reattach the hoses and I'm done.


----------



## exprey79 (Sep 15, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> This is how I clean my canisters. I take off the top and place that on a bucket lid so that it collects any water that drips down. I take the filter body to the sink, and I have a small bucket with me. As I take each media basket out, I clean it in the sink and then place it in the bucket. After removing and cleaning the last media basket, I rinse out the filter body. Then I put everything back in. Now, I prefer to use a water pitcher and manually fill up the filter. Then I put the filter head back on, clamp it down (over a bucket lid to catch overflow), put it back in place, reattach the hoses and I'm done.


hi and thanks for the replay.one more Q i was always told its better to use your tank water rather then tap water.as this is the first time i have used a exteral filter so its all a bit new to me


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If your tank is new then you should not use tap water. However, its not a problem with a mature tank.


----------

